# Thule Roof Rack Install With PICS!



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

rainy day and a daughter under the weather. so while she was awake we ran to the l.b.s. to get the rack. i already had the trrays.

i installed this thing while she is napping. its pretty fast. 
once you lay out the load bars and get the spacing correct, its cake. the directions are spot on.

i did order the faring, its not in yet. ill add pics of it when it gets here.

parts installed:
1569 fit kit
480 traverse feet
50" load bars.
eschalon (i think) trays
8 locks. i have 2 spares for a snow board rack should i decide to get one. for fishing rods hahaa!!!

wipe doen the area where the pads go. followed with final inspection (like quick detailer)










using the measurement from the instructions, you will see that the rack feet do not, i repeat, do not fit in the pocket in the front door jam, i tried that and the load bar is NOT parallel. its not that bad. the feet, pads and fit kit are spot on in this rack. everything you woule expect from thule










front load bar all done. the instructions are numbers and pics, but if you look at them you will figure them out.










same deal as the front, but you can see it fits in the pocket in the rear.










rear bar installed










with the trays:










and my trek fuel ex 7:










at each foot is that green handled allen wrench. yes it is a built in torque wrench. you can see the line running through the green. while tightening, it acts like a deflecting beam torque wrench. when proper tq is applied, the line lines up with the notch. 

they really put this one together well. i am very happy!

if anyone has any questions ill do my best to help you out.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

tell me if you notice any drop in fuel mileage cause im stuck between this or a hitch


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

ill keep an eye on it. its not staying all year around. just till fall. 
and with 4 bikes to possibly haul, ill need the hitch too. 

but i did this to set my car apart from others. i think it will be a little difference. im still learning the car, so i think there is still room for improvement.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> ill keep an eye on it. its not staying all year around. just till fall.
> and with 4 bikes to possibly haul, ill need the hitch too.
> 
> but i did this to set my car apart from others. i think it will be a little difference. im still learning the car, so i think there is still room for improvement.


is hard to take on and off,cause ill need mine all year long


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

all you would do, is mark in the jamb where it lies, unlock the foot, turn out the green wrench on each corner. you and a friend, 5 minutes should be able to take off/install.

from start to finish, by myself, i did this in under 45 minuntes. taking my time.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i think im gonna go roof rack i just here they ruin mpg,the farring should loook sick too


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

looks like a clean setup. Without the bikes up there, I don't think it'll affect gas mileage too much.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> looks like a clean setup. Without the bikes up there, I don't think it'll affect gas mileage too much.


you wont think it would but prius lose a good 5 mpgs but hey im gettin 38 on the hwy so whats getting 33 gonna hurt


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good. I was debating between a roof rack, or a rear rack. 

Nice Fuel EX.... I spend more time on roads (have a Montare).


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

here lately i have too. its tough with a baby girl hahaa. i cant put her on the fuel and ride the trails. 

thats why i got a KHS urban express with a kiddie seat. i have been clocking some miles with it. she seems to enjoy it alot.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

notice any gas milege changes yet


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

went up on the last tank, but that was 1/2 without 1/2 with.
cant gauge it on this tank, because went to the dealer for the t-stat reflash, and they put a few miles on it. 

drove in gridlock today and i normally dont. early commute (515am to 300 home).
last tank was 31.x according to the dic, im 1/2 way into this tank, im 29.7 still. so i cant attribute it to the rack or not. may have been a driving style issue. way more stop and go today than ever. 

if i do see a change, it mostl likely will be negligible.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

my wife's driving it now so that'll make it worse too hahaa. cant go anywhere w/o the air being on.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

did you get a fairing yet?and notice any drop yet,sry for asking its just the only factor for me buying on vs putting a hitch on


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

no fairing yet, its probably in just no time to go get it, i did have a drop last week, but drove in heavier than normal traffic, and wife drove it with the ac on. down to 27~mpg, and the dic is up over 30 again. and drove all day today with the bike on it.


----------



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

@ DEcruze...have you taken it off yet? I've always been concerned that this style of roof rack will ruin the paint under the foot. Any sign of that happening yet? The alternative is to continue to put my bike in the truck...which someday will lead to a HUGE bumper scratch regardless of how careful I am.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the same rack (Thule). I had a Chevy Beretta. I never checked MPG. But without the front deflector the wind noise was bad. DEcruze has the deflector on the car in his pic on the June COTM Official Vote Thread.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

i cant say that i see any mpg difference.....if i do its when i run the ac/not.

as far as paint under the feet, ill let you all know after the end of fall when i take it off for winter.

i beileve ill do more dammage putting it on taking it off every time im not using it.

i made sure to take care to clean the dirt off under the feet before i installed it.

and yes i have since installed the fairing. it is very noisey without hahaa!!!


----------



## The Duck (Jun 27, 2011)

One good thing that I've done with my Subaru that had a Yakima rack on it, was buy small strips of clear vinyl to down under the feet. That way there is no contact between roof and car for the paint get decolorized. 

The vinyl also marks the spots on where to put the feet when you do end up taking it off and on.


----------



## jp375 (Nov 4, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm thinking of getting the Thule kit. The OP pointed out that the mount does not fit in the front pocket? Isn't that kind of the point of having a custom fit? Can you explain more what the alternative is other than fitting in the indent where it should go?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a Schwinn roof rack that carries four bikes, fit perfectly on the trunk of my 1973 Cadillac Fleetwood. Even on the trunk of my 92 DeVille. Was looking at the Cruze trunk, didn't try it, but I don't think it will fit. 

Also had two baby seats on my bike, one in front, up to a 3 year old, in the rear, up to a six year old. But guess they don't allow that anymore. Took my 3 year old granddaughter to the Sparta trail last fall. Had to use a trailer for her, where can you put a bike kid trailer in a Cruze? Not in the back seat, need a vehicle car seat back there, kids are not allowed to ride in the front seat. Sure won't fit in the trunk, so just took the motorhome. 

Could just stay home and ride her around town, but that isn't as safe as a trail sharing the road with vehicles. When sharing the road with other vehicles, actually prefer driving a Mack truck, but then they don't let you pull a bike trailer behind that.

Really don't think a Cruze is a good bike vehicle. But should be pretty good for carrying a kayak.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

Reason I didn't use front pocket is because inst didn't match up wih measurement. Where it lined up the bar is flatter instead of pitched to the front of the car. I took it off last year, no paint damage, just pay mind on torquing the feet. You will see in the instructions. 

No mileage differences. Negligable if any.


May be for sale without the trays soon. Having problems with the car. Thanks.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

bump...........bump...........the rack is for sale, and so is the hex o mat.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

It fit my bikes fine. The car just sucks ass. Hahahaha. May sell complete. Lmk!


Sent from my iPod touch using AG Free


----------

